# Blue Ox Sway Pro Hitch



## nvsteve

I'm thinking about buying a Blue Ox Sway Pro hitch system. Wondering if anyone on this forum has one and if so would like to know pros/cons of it.

The system combines equalizer and sway capabilities by using spring tension bars that supposedly flex in such a way as to stop sway without the need for the traditional friction sway bars. Looks pretty good from what I can see on the Blue Ox website.

Thanks!


----------



## Leedek

If you are shopping for a WD hitch with sway control then be sure to check out Equal-i-zer 4-point WDH I have had this setup since I purchased my 2011 210RS. I had concerns that the 210RS would be swayed by 18-wheelers and high winds. I have never been uncomfortable pulling on the highway with this hitch. The TV and TT are one unit with this hitch. There are others on this forum that have good set ups also, so just work it out and find your price point. $600.00 is about what you'll spend for peace of mind. Travel safe.


----------



## NDKoze

I think while the Blue Ox may be a fine unit, most here will recommend the Equalizer 4 over the Blue Ox.

When I bought camper, my dealer told me that while they sell both the Blue Ox and the Equalizer, they recommend the Equalizer because they have had better experience with them.

But in the end, you have to review the pros/cons and decide what is best for you and your setup.

Good luck!


----------



## nvsteve

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't aware of the Equalizer. Will do some comparison shopping.


----------



## Hitcher

nvsteve said:


> Thanks for the replies. I wasn't aware of the Equalizer. Will do some comparison shopping.


 I purchased the blue ox sway pro June 2013 and gave it away in August. It made for a smoother ride but the sway control was not there.


----------



## Bob in Virginia

Lots of people like the Reese Dual Cam as well. It has weight distribution and anti sway with torsion bars. I've been using the Reese for 5 years with my 301BQ and it has served me well.


----------



## Hitcher

A friend of mine had the reese dual cam system and was not happy with the sway control or the noise(steal to steal)he ordered a set of straptek tensioners from Lippert, removed the chains, put on straptek and is one happy camper.
Bruce says the sway control is great. You can go to Lippert's website and read his testimonial.


----------



## Hitcher

Seeing is believing, Straptek controls better and doesn't complain about it. Nothing like pulling into a campground and your first corner sounds like your frame is cracking. I'd rather get attention from my beautiful OUTBACK!


----------



## rsm7

I have had a Blue Ox Sway Pro for 4 years with no issues,defects or complaints. Works just fine.


----------



## CamperAndy

Hitcher said:


> Seeing is believing, Straptek controls better and doesn't complain about it. Nothing like pulling into a campground and your first corner sounds like your frame is cracking. I'd rather get attention from my beautiful OUTBACK!


The Straptek only replace the chains and provide no sway control function. I will stick with the dual cam.


----------

